

10 Guerilla Airline Travel Tips for the Geek-Minded Person - bdfh42
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/10GuerillaAirlineTravelTipsForTheGeekMindedPerson.aspx

======
rms
You don't have to go on the plane as soon as they start boarding. Definitely
don't line up. You have a reserved seat, you can sit and use the internet for
an extra 15 minutes until they make the last call. If you're the last one on
the plane, you also won't have to fight with other people to use the overhead
compartments.

~~~
nilobject
Which means that on a smaller plane on a full flight, you may have to gate
check your bag, leaving you lined up on the gateway when unboarding.

I agree with you -- lining up sucks. What I tend to do is review my seats when
I check in electronically, and if there is a decent number of open seats, I
can count on the overhead space being available. If there's only a few open
seats, it might be worthwhile to line up to avoid gate checking.

~~~
kingnothing
Of course, you can always just stash your carry on underneath your seat to
alleviate that problem.

------
jgrahamc
These are very good tips. I've flown _a lot_ (so much that I have my frequent
flyer status for life on at least one airline) and I think that being
pleasant, having phone numbers to hand, knowing schedules, hand luggage only
and taking action when things go wrong are all really important. Also, I
prefer to check in online and print my boarding pass (that also gives you the
opportunity to hack the boarding pass and go through the first class security
line).

~~~
ews
hack the boarding pass??, that sounds interesting.. could you tell us what do
you exactly mean ?

~~~
jgrahamc
I've talked about this before: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=104969>

